# Canning cream cheese?



## ditzyjan56 (Oct 3, 2009)

Has anyone canned cream cheese? Can it be done, or should I just freeze it and would it be any good after I can or freeze it. Store had a great deal at only .50$ so I bought a ton of it. Now remains what to do with it. If it can't be canned guess I'll be eating a lot of cream cheese this month:nuts:


----------



## Dragonfly3010 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Canning Cream Cheese*

Greetings!

From what I have found, there is no proven way to can cream cheese at home. From experience, I have stored cream cheese in my frig, bottom shelf in the back where it is the coolest; and as long as I did not open it, it did not spoil but I cannot remember how long I left it in there - at least two months. If you freeze it the texture will be changed, it will become grainy.

Expiry dates do not mean the food is spoiled. Companies are required by law to put them on the packaging and it makes people throw them away and buy more. Most store bought food can be stored for long term.

Smiles!!! Robyn


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Maybe you can bake with it and freeze what you bake. I can't think of anything but cheese cake off hand. And how that would freeze I don't know. Maybe a muffin recipe then you could freeze'm and take out a few at a time to eat.
There is a recipe for stuffed mushrooms with cream cheese on here. It sounds good.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I used to work for a bakery. We froze cheese cake all the time.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I can go into Safeway here and pick a cheeze-cake out of the frozen-food section right beside the ice-cream. It has always been great (and creamy) after thawing ...


----------



## ditzyjan56 (Oct 3, 2009)

Everyone thank you for your input:kiss:. Guess I'll be baking some and keeping some in the fridge. Now I have another problem, need a bigger freezer.


----------

